# red dragon CTPK x red dragon CTPK



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

got them in the mail yesterday from midwestbettas on here. they're settled in and have started conditioning them. they're spending a good bit of time at the divider, VERY interested in each other. Nancy's all striped and eggy and Sid is busily nesting! in a couple of weeks we should have a mass of eggs that'll probably be ready for homes by the end of may. we'll post some pics of them soon!

(sorry for the very-preemptive post, this is our first spawn and we're excited as hell)


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

CTPK... Nice!! Can't wait to see them, sounds like it's going to be a cool spawn ^^


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope there are enough of these by the time of the convention to open a new class!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

How exciting!! Crossing my fingers you get a huuuuuuge spawn so I can get myself atleast a pair or two! I've been wanting some for a while but dont want to import and every time I see one state-side I'm too broke to buy it


----------



## midwestbetta (Jan 7, 2013)

Very glad you liked them and I'm really happy to hear they're already spawning. I can't wait to see their offspring!. Please keep me updated on this also, I'm as excited as you guys are to.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

sounds like the making of a great spawn. best wishes!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

so i haven't had time to get some good photos of them yet, but here's the seller video MWB sent me:

http://youtu.be/e_cEg-L_jbM


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

homegrown terror said:


> so i haven't had time to get some good photos of them yet, but here's the seller video MWB sent me:
> 
> http://youtu.be/e_cEg-L_jbM


wow that boy is gorgeous! Still having trouble seeing the female as a CTPK though, they look so much like normal CT girls ^^;


----------



## midwestbetta (Jan 7, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> wow that boy is gorgeous! Still having trouble seeing the female as a CTPK though, they look so much like normal CT girls ^^;


Look at the caudal fin when flared, it more rounder and spread wider then your regular ct girls.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

also, being a plakat her body is a bit wider than you'd expect with longer-finned varieties.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Ooh, I am excited to see the spawn! Keep us updated.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

as of this afternoon we have liftoff! they made us wait nearly 30 hours, but we have a clutch of about 150 eggs! the mom and dad are both doing fine, he's tending his nest (was very angry at me for cleaning a few uneaten pellets off the bottom of the tank) and she's recovering in her own little temporary home. pics and videos will come soon!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats!!
The first time seeing eggs is absolutely awesome


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome! Can you get pics of mom and dad?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know if I've ever seen any CTPK let alone ones as gorgeous as these two. Can't wait to see how the babies turn out.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck with your babies!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Jayloo said:


> Good luck with your babies!


 unfortunately Sid ate all the eggs the second day...we're waiting a little while to try spawning again, since i'm working six and seven day workweeks these days, and i'd like to be able to have more time at home for the next spawn in case he tries it again, because we'l have to remove him and do the tending with a pipette.


----------



## midwestbetta (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Keep us updated.


----------

